# bike racks



## bobbydog (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Can anybody please help regarding bike racks? 

We have a 2000 year 584 and at the moment we carry two bikes on a Fiamma bike rack hung from the two hooks built into the rear of the van, What I would like is a rack that is lower down. My thought is some sort of frame coming off the two chassis members. 

Can I buy them or alternatively, if I bought some box alloy, could I make one?

I do not have a tow bar fitted, would that be an alternative and then hang a rack off that

I have seen similar Hymers with extending bike racks but unfortunately cannot source them myself. Has anyone got any thoughts on this matter?

Thanks for reading this


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We have just bought a Diamant bike rack that fits on a towball. We didn't want a rack fastened to the rear wall of the motorhome. Our bikes are electric so are quite heavy even without the batteries.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DIAMANT-TOWBALL-MOUNTED-CYCLE-RACK-/200592514493

This is the Ebay description although we bought ours from Glossop Caravans.

The following shows a better picture and description.

http://www.diamantdrager.com/pdf/91539-manual-NL-DE-UK-FR-Jan-20101.pdf


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I've just fitted an Omnistor rack to my 2000 584. How low is low?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Just measured it. Mine ended up 1 mtr off the ground.(unloaded van)


----------



## bobbydog (Sep 2, 2010)

Just measured from the floor to the top of the chassis and it`s 40cm. Thanks to all you guys who have replied, it`s looking like a tow bracket then bike frame. I suppose that one good thing is that I can remove it and don`t pay extra on the ferry.


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

*bike rack*

Hi Bobbydog
I f you are interested I have a Witter Bike rack for sale.
It bolts onto your towbar with the existing tow ball.
The rack then clips on and off the fitting, leaving just a small bracket behind the tow ball. 
The bracket is for two cycles.
£25 ono.
Hope this is some help.

tony


----------



## bobbydog (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Tony thanks for that. any chance of a photo? not sure what a witter bike rack looks like. Regards Bobbydog


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

*cycle racks*

Hi Bobbydag
Sorry about the delay
I hope the pictures are attached,
The bracket is fitted behind youe towball.
Hope this helps.

Tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not sure if this is the sort of thing you are looking for but there is a Fiamma bike rack that can be lowered almost to the ground by a wind up handle. Once the bikes are wheeled onto it it can then be wound up again to ride at the " normal" bike rack height.

G

This is the link:

Fiamma Lift 77 bike carrier


----------

